

Ask HN: AdWords Traffic Estimator Tool - mjfern

Does anyone know why the AdWords traffic estimator tool shows a large number of monthly searches for some keywords but 0 estimated daily clicks (regardless of the value entered for Max CPC $)?<p>As an example, I entered the keyword "alerts" with a $100 Max CPC, and received the following estimates: 823,000 global monthly searches, 450,000 local monthly searches, and 0 estimated daily clicks.<p>I also tried the keyword "personal search," which shows 22,000 global monthly searches, 12,100 local monthly searches, and estimated daily clicks of 19.
======
imjonathanlee
The keyword alerts is too vague. I think the estimated daily clicks is based
on the CPC and the competitors you'll have to face if you choose to bid on
that keyword.

Because personal search is more specific, you might actually get up to 19
clicks per day based on the estimates that google gives you.

------
RealGeek
Adwords keywords traffic estimator tool does not report acqurate results for
cliks. Add the keywords to an adwords campaign to get more acqurate results on
CPC and estimated clicks.

------
businessesman
"64"

